# What Size Filter For A 20g Long Shell Dweller Tank????



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm going to being setting up a 20g long tank with Neolamprologus Multifasciatus and I'm not sure which filter to get. Should I be looking at a 150gph filter like the penguin 150 or aquaclear 30 or should I get a 200gph filter???


----------



## Bungalowdan (Aug 16, 2010)

jkulysses said:


> I'm going to being setting up a 20g long tank with Neolamprologus Multifasciatus and I'm not sure which filter to get. Should I be looking at a 150gph filter like the penguin 150 or aquaclear 30 or should I get a 200gph filter???


I've been using an Aquaclear 50 on mine, plus a 160gph powerhead with a foam prefilter that powers 2 UG jets, plus shoots a stream along the top to agitate the water surface. The water stays crystal clear. I like to overkill filtration, but if I was just using a HOB and no powerhead or air pump, I'd probably go with the Aquaclear 70 or something else with 350 gph circulation.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a bio wheel 150 on my 20g brevis tank, and the water extremely clear/clean. You have to remember, these are small fish with a relatively small bio-load. One HOB in the 150-250 gph range is plenty, and if you feel you need it, you could add a small powerhead.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an AC50 with a foam prefilter over the intake to keep the sand out in my 20 long. Water is crystal clear.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

dotbomb said:


> I have an AC50 with a foam prefilter over the intake to keep the sand out in my 20 long. Water is crystal clear.


Ditto! However, I like to have an extra one too. Two AC50s with a JEHMCO Filtermax prefilter on each intake.

I do that on my 55's with two AC70s. You can do mainteance on one filter while the 2nd one is running, you can keep an extra bag of biomax in each for a rainy day when you need to startup a new tank and wnated seeded biomedia.

Here's a pic of the setup on the 55.









72 gallon sandsifter tank with two AC110s









On a 265 with 3 AC110s & and FX5 8)









Russ


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Another option for prefilter sponge for the AC50 is the fluval prefilter sponge. You can either get the name brand (large chain store carries them on their shelves) or you can buy a knock off online.

I have the JEHMCO ones as well... you can never have too many fish gizmos! :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Anything with 7X to 10X gallons per hour.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> Anything with 7X to 10X gallons per hour.


I agree, I think 10x should be your goal.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

dotbomb said:


> ...I have the JEHMCO ones as well... you can never have too many fish gizmos! :lol:


Yah buddy! :lol:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

The extra prefilter helps keep your BioMax/Biomedia very clean and you don't have to replace it as often. I rinse/clean the prefilters at every water change.


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

Another vote for the AC50, keeps my 20L crystal clear. It filters 200gph so that's 10x
the tank volume per hour (perfect).

I'm running an AC50, AC70 and AC110 on various tanks. I'll be ordering those pre-filters for all of them.......thanks for the tip.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i think a couple on sponge filters is all you need, and all I plan to use


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

have a fluval 205 and penguin 150 on mine nice and clean :thumb: prob take the pen 150 off once the fluval gets seeded just put it on few days ago


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

my multies tore up my filters with the sand, and the prefilters got clogged so quickly it was a pain


----------



## jkulysses (Apr 5, 2003)

dotbomb said:


> Another option for prefilter sponge for the AC50 is the fluval prefilter sponge. You can either get the name brand (large chain store carries them on their shelves) or you can buy a knock off online.
> 
> I have the JEHMCO ones as well... you can never have too many fish gizmos! :lol:


Wow thanks for all the replies I just ordered an AC 50. Are these the filters your referring to that will slip just slip over my intake tube to keep sand out of the filter??? http://www.amazon.com/Pre-Filter-Sponge ... 410&sr=8-4

Can any other fish at all be put with Multis in a 20L??


----------



## slipperyRock (Mar 8, 2004)

I raised (shortened) the pick up tube on my hob for my 20g multi tank. Between fry and sand getting sucked up I felt it was a smart decision. Only problem with doing that is that i have to spend a little extra time and effort doing my tank cleanings. The good thing is is that they are a very hardy species and not picky at all provided you have hard water.

As to tank mates, mine are currently in a species tank but had them for a short time in my 90g community tank with calvus. Didn't have any issues once they found the carefully prepared area for them. They did spawn but there where no survivors, go figure that one. :roll: But, the adults did fine until i was able to get the new tank started for them as the fish were an impulse buy. A 20L is a great tank for them imo. Lots of floor space for shell beds and territories. But being a short tank may make keeping other species, even dither, difficult as their territories will frequently or constantly be compromised. Others here may be able to help further.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

jkulysses said:


> Wow thanks for all the replies I just ordered an AC 50. Are these the filters your referring to that will slip just slip over my intake tube to keep sand out of the filter???


Yes, those are the prefilters I use on my AC50. I rinse them in tap water every week (not concerned about bio on a prefilter personally and I need to blast out all the debris).


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

I am certain you have the idea now. The 7X minimum (7X20=140 gph) is solid and you can use it on any make filter for main filtration. My tanks range from 5g (isolation) to 55g and there is 1 constant - I augment main filtration with sponge filters such as Hydro-Sponges in all tanks. In my isolation I haveonly 2 Hydrosponge air powered minis. In 15g I have 1 air powered HS1 and 1 power head with a hs1 prefilter. All other tanks, since they are all relatively small, I use HOB's using the 7X+ and 2 air powered Hydro sponge filters but am going to change so one or more are going to be prefilters for a power head. Using the combination I have crystal clear water but if I have an unexpected spawning I want to protect I can shut down the power filter to save the fry and rely on the sponge biofiltration for a while. These little stinkers are so sneaky when they spawn that you only know it when you see teeny fry that can get sucked up.

What is changing my thinking is the more frequently available of videos of fish IN Lake T. Because of the vastness and depth of the lake wave action can be seen in all videos I have watched that visibly keeps the fish moving. So along with filter capacity I am looking for water movement. My little gems seem to really like it directly under the discharge of a HOB.

Razzo seems to think as I do and does it using two power filters instead of one bigger one. In my 55g I have a 300gph power filter and two sponges rated at a combined flow of 300 gph. I think it is important to let you rocks, shells, etc. provide shelter from flow but good water movement everywhere else.

Any arguements people?

Les


----------

